
Extract keywords from millions of documents in O(n) time - vikiuser
https://medium.com/@vi3k6i5/search-millions-of-documents-for-thousands-of-keywords-in-a-flash-b39e5d1e126a
======
vikiuser
Any SolrTextTagger users, how does this compares to that?

